# Topics > Operating systems > Operating systems for robotics >  Jarvis, Artificial Intelligence based operating system, AiroCorp, New Delhi/Austin, India

## Airicist

Developer - AiroCorp

----------


## Airicist

Jarvis v0.1 (Artificial Intelligence based Operating System) 

Published on Sep 3, 2013




> Here is the first Official Video of Jarvis v0.1
> 
> "Rome wasn't built in one day", is a famous saying, but two more facts lie with it. "It wasn't built by a single person nor without resources." Jarvis is a dream which is not only shared by us but by everyone. We have the tech, but need your support to change that dream into a reality.

----------

